# K7N2 Delta Lüfter



## blubberchen (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo 

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Mainboards. Mein Lüfter dort ist seid geraumer Zeit kaputt und Msi meldet sich leider nicht..

Kann mir vll einer sagen, wo man einen solche Lüfter für das MSI Mainboard K7N2 Delta herbekommt? Es ist nicht der CPU Lüfter, sondern der Mainboardlüfter.

MFG

Katharina


----------



## octo124 (18. Januar 2007)

Laut Bild des Handbuches ist der Nothbridgekühler mittels 2 Schrauben auf der Platine befestigt.
Denk mal es dürfte kein Problem sein, in gut sortierten Hardwareshops einen passenden neuen Kühler+Lüfter mit genau identischer Befestigung zu finden. Evt. per Mail o. Tel. anfragen. Vergess nicht, dass du dann auch Wärmeleitpaste brauchst.
Beispiel: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=975_977
Links zu weiteren Shops unter http://www.hardwareschotte.de - Kühlung

Der Lüfter an sich ist eine Sonderanfertigung für MSI, da bestände die Möglichkeit, die Bezeichnung per Googlesuche zu nutzen, um dann auf Shops zu kommen, die solche Lüfter gelistet haben (in der pdf ist das nicht zu entziffern).


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ein neuer Kühlkörper dürfte vermutlich nicht nötig sein.
Für mich sieht es so aus als wenn der Lüfter oben und unten mit jeweils einer Schraube am Kühlkörper angeschraubt ist.
Links und rechts (sieht für mich nach Kunststoffstiften o.ä. aus) wird ausschliesslich der Kühlkörper am Board befestigt (ist beim Delta-L deutlicher zu erkennen).
Demnach sollte also auch ein gewöhnlicher 40x40mm Lüfter (Grösse ist nur geschätzt) mit einem 3-poligen Molex-Anschluss passen.
Sollten die Kunststoffstifte vom Kühlkörper dem Lüfter im Wege sein, kann man auch 2 Ecken des Lüfters entfernen (absägen, abschleifen o.ä.)..... dann sieht der Lüfter so aus wie auf der MSI-Page beim Delta-ILSR.

Ich persönlich mag Original Ersatzteile eh nicht..... sind nur entsprechend teuer und meisst auch nur mangelhafte Ware.
Wenn schon mangelhaft, dann aber bitte auch billig (für meinen letzten "Grossposten" Lüfter habe ich 0,49 Euro/Stück bezahlt). 
Alle 6-12 Monate (wenn er halt anfängt Lärm zu machen) wird der Lüfter dann erneuert..... und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich der Kühlkörper gereinigt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

